
Save for Later: Bookmarking Apps and the Wish Economy - morisy
https://medium.com/@dianakimball/save-for-later-b2fa64782078
======
mojoe
I like the idea of bookmarking services, but I've never used one due to the
fact that I always have enough to do at any given moment. I've never had a
moment where I thought "OK, now I have time to get to those articles I
bookmarked". If I used such a service I would quickly build up an impossibly
large backlog of learning and reading material.

That being said, I can definitely see the value of knowing what people intend
to do if they only had the time, money, etc.

Maybe I'll wish I had used a bookmarking service if I live long enough to have
my brain uploaded into a computer!

~~~
icebraining
I use bookmarks for the opposite reason: it's for stuff I've read that I might
need to lookup later (a new tool to try out, a reference guide, an interesting
article to share, etc). For the read-it-later pages, I just keep open tabs
(which Firefox syncs across my devices).

That said, I don't use a separate service, just the browser bookmarks.

------
hobo_mark
I was guilty as well, but since I began to see 'saving something to consume it
later' as basically stealing time from my future self for trivial reading of
no real consequence (let's be honest, we could unplug from HN, twitter & co.
for weeks and not miss out on anything vital) I became much much much more
conservative in what I save.

And if you really don't even have time to skim an article at the very moment
you found it why are you browsing anyway?

~~~
sdrothrock
> And if you really don't even have time to skim an article at the very moment
> you found it why are you browsing anyway?

Sometimes I'm looking for something specific, but come across tangents that
look interesting/useful for when I have more time to read.

------
lukechrisinger
There is only one pure bookmarking app in this list: Pinboard. Pocket &
Instapaper are bookmarking/read later Apps. Wunderlist & Evernote are
productivity Apps w/bookmarking functionality tacked on (Evernote less so).
Tumblr, Pinterest & Product Hunt are social networks.

------
CitizenKane
Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to jump in here and say that me and my business partner are making
a bookmarking app that falls in squarely in the visual and private corner of
all these apps if you look at the article.

It's called Linkship and you can check it out at
[https://www.getlinkship.com](https://www.getlinkship.com)

It's in the very early stages of development, and we're in the process of
adding a whole slew of useful features. Would love for anyone to try it out
and give us feedback. We're only two people, but we're working hard to do this
right :D

~~~
alsetmusic
> Collect and share the best of the web together with Linkship for Chrome.

I pay for Pocket and I've dabbled in Instagram. I rolled my own system in Perl
and SQL and I spent some time with Yojimbo. I don't remember the names of the
other systems competing to help me archive and cross reference data, but it's
one of the most important pillars in my workflow. I hope you expand this
beyond Chrome, because I like market competition and would love to try it it.

~~~
CitizenKane
We're definitely going to be expanding beyond Chrome to Safari , Firefox, and
likely Edge once it has extension support.

At the moment, we're still in feature development with the product, and
Firefox is in the middle of changing its extension platform, so we're trying
to get the right timing with porting things over. We should have it soon
though!

------
rwc
Evernote is cumbersome for me, but where do people save the multitude of
snippits from websites they visit and don't want to forget?

~~~
TeMPOraL
I keep a personal Wiki as a set of plain-text (org-mode) files in Dropbox. I
paste snippets into those files. I sometimes even copy contents of entire
articles if I find something interesting that if the original URL died in the
next couple of years, I'd consider it a great loss.

~~~
kobayashi
I just save, file, and tag every article that I read. It means I have a lot
article data, but I never have to worry about having an article name on the
tip of my tongue or losing an article due to dead links.

I've never used a Wiki as you described it - can you tell me more about your
system?

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's a very simple system. I just stuff text files in Dropbox/wiki, with an
occasional subfolder for things like projects, essays (I write) and support
files that I reference in the wiki entries.

The cross-linking itself is done directly in files. I use org-mode[0] in Emacs
for keeping notes. No web access (one day I may some up but I have no pressing
need), mobile mostly through Dropbox app itself (there were some mobile apps
for org-mode files developed recently that aren't crap, but they're still
geared mostly towards the TODO-list features, and I need a general-purpose
org-mode notes editor; I haven't found any for Android yet). So I mostly
interact with the Wiki whenever I have a computer with Emacs handy (at work I
selectively sync wiki/ and several other folders from my personal Dropbox).

A very simple setup, but the real value comes from just storing all those
notes over the years. I store everything and anything - from personal
information I just can't remember for life (like social-security-bank-
insurance-tax-whatever something ID), through cooking recipes, my geek
code[1], dieting notes, shell snippets, notes about geopolitics, travel
checklists - you name it.

[0] - [http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

[1] - [http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html](http://www.geekcode.com/geek.html)

------
malinens
How about bookmarking app for apps? Mobile phones have limited storage and You
can not install everything You want. It would slow down Your phone

------
inkel
Very interesting... as far as I've read. I've saved it for later reading in my
Pocket account. I wonder what the author thinks of me.

